# San Miguel Eskrima



## stickmaster2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

*Punong Guro. Master Anton St'James* of Cacoy Doce Pares UK and San Miguel Eskrima UK has been authorised as the Official UK and European representative for 'Original' San Miguel Eskrima & Spada y Daga System under the authority of Grandmaster Federico Mendoza Jr. An Original, 1st Generation student and long term training partner of Grandmaster Filemon 'Momoy' Canete the creator & founder of San Miguel Eskrima.

A video interview with GM Mendoza will be available on YouTube by the end of June 2007. A trailer video for the interview is now available on YouTube.

GM Mendoza will be talking about his early training with GM 'Momoy' Canete, the style of San Miguel Eskrima and what makes the diference between 'Original, Authentic' San Miguel and what is 'Not Original'. The various training components of the Spada y Daga System and the various weapons of San Miguel Eskrima.

GM Mendoza will also be talking about the changes that have taken place within the Doce Pares School over the years and why he has remained out of the spot light and away from the political wranglings which have affected both Doce Pares and San Miguel Eskrima.

The Interview will also explain why he has chosen to set up his own International San Miguel Eskrima & Spada y Daga Federation and the role Master St'James will play as UK and European Representative under his authority.

To view the interview trailer follow this link.


----------

